# lexmark x5470 et Léopard



## miceau (7 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous je suis nouveau membre à ce forum et nouveau utilisateur Apple (Léopard) 
et c'est la galère.

Cela fait un mois que je suis passé à Apple. micro à Avant Léopard.
Impossible d'installer mon imprimante Lexmark x5470 et impossible de trouver une mise à 
pour mon imprimante. 

Autre énervement,depuis l'installation de Léopard j'ai sans sesse le message " Safari veut utiliser le trousseau Session " et me demande un mot de passe que je ne connais pas. 

Merci pour les réponses et bonne journée à tous   Miceau


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

miceau a dit:


> Salut à tous je suis nouveau membre à ce forum et nouveau utilisateur Apple (Léopard)
> et c'est la galère.
> 
> Cela fait un mois que je suis passé à Apple. micro à Avant Léopard.
> ...



vrai le pilote ne fonctionnait pas sous léo (il existe mais fonctionne pas)
en revanche, un patch correctif est sorti il y a quelques jours.
je n'ai pas eu le temps de bien regarder, mais l'installation du dit patch n'a pas mis en route l'imprimante (je n'ai pas insisté donc je ne dis pas que cela ne marche pas, à mon avis, bien lire le readme)
A+


----------



## miceau (8 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour cette info je vais attendre et arrêter de me prendre la tête. je commence à avoir des doute sur APPLE sans problème. A+


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2007)

miceau a dit:


> Merci pour cette info je vais attendre et arrêter de me prendre la tête. je commence à avoir des doute sur APPLE sans problème. A+



tttttt, tout le monde l'a dit ici, les premières moutures de léo comporteront des bugs, et certains éditeurs ou fabriquants mettront du temps à upgrader leurs softs et pilots. Apple n'y est pour rien. Il fallait rester sous tiger dans ce cas.
Tu vois moi je n'ai pas basculé la totalité du parc, et même sur ma machine, je peux booter un tiger depuis le DDE si cela était nécessaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2007)

De toute façon, utiliser un système avant sa troisième ou quatrième mouture, c'est s'exposer à essuyer les plâtres. Moi, je suis passé à OS X en 10.2.5, j'ai attendu la 10.3.3 pour passer à Panther, et la 10.4.4 pour Tiger. Je passerais sans doute à Leopard en 10.5.1 ou 10.5.2, mais pas sur ma machine de travail, j'attendrais de l'avoir bien évalué sur mon iBook avant, et seulement lorsque je serais certain que tous mes périphériques et logiciels sont Ok, je le passerais sur mon PowerMac.


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, utiliser un système avant sa troisième ou quatrième mouture, c'est s'exposer à essuyer les plâtres. Moi, je suis passé à OS X en 10.2.5, j'ai attendu la 10.3.3 pour passer à Panther, et la 10.4.4 pour Tiger. Je passerais sans doute à Leopard en 10.5.1 ou 10.5.2, mais pas sur ma machine de travail, j'attendrais de l'avoir bien évalué sur mon iBook avant, et seulement lorsque je serais certain que tous mes périphériques et logiciels sont Ok, je le passerais sur mon PowerMac.



moi j'ai basculé ma machine pour évaluer les dégâts mais comme dit, je peux booter à tout moment sur l'ancien tiger... Dsè que j'estime suffisant pour tout le monde, je finirai la migration qui apporte incontestablement des plus... (avec aujourd'hui encore un lot de moins à prendre en compte).

EDIT: donc pas de bascule avant juin ou septembre de l'année prochaine


----------



## miceau (25 Décembre 2007)

Merci bien pour toutes vos réponses, actuellement j'ai repris une ancienne imprimante et je vais attendre.


----------



## petrus9082 (25 Décembre 2007)

Beau cadeau de Noël super printer wi fi mais impossible d'installer. Le reseau reconnait la printer mais pas le PC  suis switcher depuis 3 semaines et je pleure comment revenir à Tiger en attendant que Leopard ait fait ses dents ? Ou alors faut-il revenir à Vista ? Software d'exploitation largement hors de prix et mais ou ( malheureusement sans doute) les opérateurs ont anticipé la création des pilotes adaptés

Merci de vos réponses

Petrus


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

lexmark a déjà sorti un patch correctif, je reconnais que le configuration d'une wifi chez lexmark relève d'un niveau bac+10, mais une fois installé, cela devrait rouler


----------



## Caritiba (28 Décembre 2007)

je viens de telecharger le dernier patch sur le site lexmark ms le pb subsiste cad des que je lance une impresssion ca ferme safari...
que faire ?


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

je n'ai pas pour ma part installé le patch, ce post est donc off the record 
Après avoir installé un patch ou un driver, une réparation des autorisations n'est jamais saugrenue. Car une imprimante qui ferme Safari????


----------



## Gautier (29 Décembre 2007)

Il faut supprimer (ou renommer, par prudence) le dossier "PDEs" de /Bibliothèque/Printers/Lexmark


----------



## maconetwo (4 Janvier 2008)

lexmark a mis en ligne un nouveau correctif le 3 janvier, pour l'instant le lien 
est mort..d'après le service technique(entretien au téléphone) ça risque de fonctionner à partir de cette après midi..à surveiller.
aprés "ij printer","gestionnaire de classe usb manquant" que nous réserve ce nouveau "correctif"...?

La prochaine fois je resterai sur l'os précédent  jusqu'a ce que les plâtres soient essuyés..comme dit plus haut.
 Ce qui est le plus amusant dans tout ça c'est le nombre de patchs censés résoudre les problèmes qui n'étaient en fait que des leurres..haaa chouette un nouveau patch apple 
ha bah non ...marche toujours pas .. haaa chouette un nouveau patch lexmark ... haa bah non marche pas non plus  .Ils sont forts ces programmeurs quand même :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

Merci de l'info 
t'as pas tort, ce ne sont pas des flèches chez lexmark sur ce coup là


----------



## maconetwo (5 Janvier 2008)

quelqu'un a t il un feedback sur l'install de cette nouvelle mouture?
car de mon côté le bug persiste "gestionnaire de classe usb manquant"pas d'impression possible
même après avoir supprimé l'install antérieure, fait le ménage dans la bibliothèque printers lexmark, supprimé manuellement l'imprimante dans le gestionnaire..
Peut être devrai je complètement supprimer le contenu du dossier lexmark dans la bibliothèque printers   et faire une install complète  
je vais essayer à nouveau cette après midi pour avoir confirmation, soit je suis pas futé (je le savais déjà un peu) soit en effet les programmeurs chez lexmark feraient mieux d'aller planter des patates..
Pour info le programme a fait une réinstall complète et n'a pas détecté l'imprimante obligé de la configurer manuellement ensuite, pour le résultat cité ...

hs on
si je ne trouve pas la solution je retournerai sur 10.4 ça ne fera que la deuxième fois que je reinstalle à cause des soucis de compatibilité des log avec l'OS. D'autant que j'ai d'autres pb avec 10.5 notamment la mise en route des ventilos plus fréquente que sur Tiger et l'apparition d'un bruit suspect (fan?) je voudrais pas faire du léopard le bouquemissaire ça n'a peut être pas de rapport mais c'est lié dans mes aventures léopardesques...
hs off


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

n'oublie pas de faire l'install sans brancher le périphérique. Tu le branches après


----------



## maconetwo (5 Janvier 2008)

je vais revoir ça cette après midi, mais il me semble bien avoir suivi la procédure habituelle en débranchant la prise usb lors de l'install notamment


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis heureuse de voir que je ne suis pas la seule  avec ce problème!
Avez vous du nouveau?
Pouvez vous me donner les directives pour enfin installer mon imprimante?
Je ne suis pas très louée en informatique...........
Je galère pas mal. 
C'est une personne d'un autre site qui m'a dirigé vers vos posts.
Merci à vous
Au plaisir


----------



## miceau (1 Mars 2008)

il faut télécharger le lien suivant : http://www.downloaddelivery.com/downloads/cpd/Lexmark_ICA_driver_patch_10.5.dmg
L'imprimante déjà :
1/ installée installer le patch téléchargé.
2/  ouvrir " préférence système "
3/ ouvrir " imprimante et fax " 
4/ cliquer sur + pour ajouter une imprimante (vous verrez que l'imprimante ce trouve bien là)
5/ cliquer sur " Lexmark 5400 serie
6/ cliquer sur les flêches de " sélectionner un gestionnaire...u un modèle d'imprimante "
7/ cliquer sur " sélectionner un gestionnaire à utiliser "
8/ dans la liste qui apparaît cliquer sur " 5400 serie "
9/ cliquer sur ajouter
10/ redémarrer le micro
et enfin l'imprimante " imprime " sous Léopard


----------

